# Penn Torque star drags 100 and 200



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm about ready (maybe on ebay) to pull the trigger and get a couple Penn Torques

a 100 and a 200 for jigging

What brand and test braid line would you spool them with ?

I was thinking 50lb on the 100 and 80 on the 200


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have 65# Jerry Brown solid on my 200, 80# would work.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

i have 65 power pro on my 200.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

What are you going to use them for? I have a Torque 100 with 50# Power Pro. It works well (I use it for jigging)but I think I would rather have a Torque 200 with 65# Power Pro. The Torque 100 is a little small and moving up to the 200 increases the max drag and line retrieve per handle turn considerably. If I gota 200 I would use it for jigging and use the 100 for live bait fishing. The Torque 100 does cast really well, it has the same mag systemthat the 525 Mag does.

By the way, there have been some great deals on Penn Torques on ebay. A brand new Torque 200 with a Penn Torque Rod went for ~$280 from a reputable seller a few days ago.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Naby (5/14/2009)*What are you going to use them for? .


everything offshore..... but trolling





what rods do ya'll have them mounted on ?


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Iswitch mine betweenon a Torque jiggingrod also (the medium one) and a Penn Guide Series Inshore rod depending. I have heard good thing about Barefoot rods and you can't beat the price.


----------

